# Does Anyone Use Sure Cuts Alot Pro 3 for Rhinestoning?



## fabulisinmn (Feb 18, 2014)

I am new to Rhinestoning. I have a US Cutter MH series cutter and the vinyl part is going great. Keeping very busy!

However, I have bought everything for Rhinestoning and I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong or if this is the wrong software.

I create my word and size, then choose my stone size and it makes a mess! it also isn't showing nice, round circles.

Can anyone help please!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Call your vendor for tech support. SCAL is in my opinion upper level of hobbyist software. That is just my opinion. I tried it. ..... didn't like and sold it so I really can't help on use


----------



## fabulisinmn (Feb 18, 2014)

charles95405 said:


> Call your vendor for tech support. SCAL is in my opinion upper level of hobbyist software. That is just my opinion. I tried it. ..... didn't like and sold it so I really can't help on use



Charles: I am starting to dislike it very much, not just for rhinestones, but it seems entry level when I am trying to design something.

Can you tell me a good software that would work for both vinyl design and rhinestones that isn't going to cost a fortune? I am just starting up. Thanks!


----------



## fabulisinmn (Feb 18, 2014)

fabulisinmn said:


> Charles: I am starting to dislike it very much, not just for rhinestones, but it seems entry level when I am trying to design something.
> 
> Can you tell me a good software that would work for both vinyl design and rhinestones that isn't going to cost a fortune? I am just starting up. Thanks!


BTW: I did call tech support and twice they told me to "play around with it". I've been doing that! I even bought fonts and they still don't work. I would love some help if you have time for emails


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

In my opinion the best value in starting out Winpcsignpro. It is a full fledged design and cutting program with drivers for over 400 cutters. Probably sub $300. A bit higher odds Oobling, around $600-$700 and about double that is digital art solutions smartcut pro


----------



## fabulisinmn (Feb 18, 2014)

charles95405 said:


> In my opinion the best value in starting out Winpcsignpro. It is a full fledged design and cutting program with drivers for over 400 cutters. Probably sub $300. A bit higher odds Oobling, around $600-$700 and about double that is digital art solutions smartcut pro



Alright, don't laught, but I can't even find a place to buy Winpcsignpro.

Also, do you use this? do you have problems with it cutting stones oval and not round?


----------



## Ironsinthefire (Jun 30, 2013)

Have you tried Make The Cut? I have it and SCAL, personally I prefer MTC for rhinestones.


----------



## fabulisinmn (Feb 18, 2014)

Ironsinthefire said:


> Have you tried Make The Cut? I have it and SCAL, personally I prefer MTC for rhinestones.



nope, haven't tried anything else but SCAP.

Does it work as a stand alone program or is it an add on?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

For winpcsignpro, go to www.heatpressvinyl.com


----------

